# Reporting a Breeder Question



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Is there anywhere that a person can report a Breeder for knowingly breeding dogs with severe abnormalties and selling them as if they are sound? Does AKC keep info like this or not?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

AKC knows about breeders like this but they don't care.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd write a report to AKC - you have Xrays & vet support & this makes it a lot more difficult for AKC to ignore (CKC has pulled registration from breeders for this & other infractions). 

Set up a webpage - it doesn't need to be anything beyond the facts: his registered name, pedigree, photos of him & his Xrays, vet's assessment that this is so severe as to completely non-treatable etc.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If they belong to any organization (like the WDA) maybe you can report misconduct to them? Especially if they are some kind of "officer" or breed warden.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I think the difficulty there is going to be proving that the breeder is knowingly selling unsound dogs because there is no way to look at a young pup and determine if it is going to develop health issues as it ages. OFA excellent dogs can produce pups with dysplasia. Healthy dogs can produce pups with EPI, SIBO, allergies, thyroid problems, and any host of issues. Such is the way genetics works, and unfortunately sometimes a pup will lose the genetic lottery. It is heartbreaking when it happens, but it's a risk everyone takes when they choose to bring home a living creature, especially one that is too young to be health tested.

Everyone who breeds GSDs is sooner or later going to produce a pup with health issues. Possibly horribly health issues. It happens and try as they might, while breeders can minimize the risks they can't eliminate them entirely. Of course, there are breeders who don't care and will breed the same dogs over and over again even if they regularly produce unhealthy offspring, they won't honor their warranty or even answer phone calls if a customer has a problem, etc... But I think it's important to make sure a breeder fits into that later category before starting a crusade against that breeder.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you all for taking the time to provide your thoughts and advice. It is always much appreciated.

Chris-That was really good info and insight. My intentions were not what they might have seemed. Not out to start a crusade by any means. 

DH is very angry...who can blame him. He wanted me to ask the questions. 

Without disclosing too much, we do have info that the breeder is turning out to be the later of what you talked of in your post. Right now I'm in touch with someone who has Küry's sister and brother. The siblings are not ok. Contact person had additional info for us. Considering this person is a breeder and bought these pups for their breeding program, someone will answer. They were grateful that we called. 

Maybe I'm wrong in my thinking, if no one says anything it just continues, bad for the dogs and bad for the owners, especially bad for future breeders who buy these dogs.

Thanks again, you are all most helpful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

On wierd, true and freaky (animal planet), they did this blip on "Twisty Cats."

The woman breeding these cats would have probably been burned at the stake as a witch in years past. Frankly, it would be fitting. 

She was basically breeding cats that had to walk on their twisted limbs, fore legs, etc. She was doing it deliberately, and calling them by this cute disigner name. 

Watching that, I wanted there to be a law against this sort of thing. Knowing how anti-legislation I am, that is kind of significant. 

In years past, breeders used to cull such animals, and then not repeat the combination that created the attrocity. Recently, people are abandoning these dogs or finding them homes, and some people seem very willing to go the extra mile to help a special needs pup. I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing. But when people are deliberately breeding to create special needs animals, this should be met with outrage. 

Animal planet really did not push this as an outrageous thing, just "weird, true, and freaky."

On the other hand, on animal cops, there was a line where a woman had been recently turned in for selling pups for a profit. Uh, I did not know THAT was a crime. But the woman turned over to Animal Control a group of parvo pups that she said were dumped off. Animal Control of course did not believe her as she was a breeder / hoarder. I could not watch the whole thing. But it is very possible that the woman did own the parvo pups, it is also possible that someone did drop them off. 

People find out you like dogs, own dogs, breed dogs and the next thing you know they are trying to drop dogs off on you. 

It is also very possible that this woman had horrible conditions etc. I just did not like the idea of turning people in for selling puppies for a profit -- this should not be a crime. 

It is true that unless your critters are incredible in some way, grand champion, sieger, etc., it would be difficult to sell the puppies for enough money to turn a profit if you do all the other stuff properly, and you are not pumping out litter after litter.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope someone is still monitoring this thread. I am now on a quest against bad breeders. My GSD has SIBO, IBD (GI issues started at 1.5 yrs) and hip displaysia (signs noticed @2, diagnosed at 3). All of the pups in his litter were sold with full registration and I have talked to some owners of the pups and they have been breeding their dogs that have the same health issues as mine! AKC doesn't care. I already contacted them and they are not helpful at all, even with all of these genetic issues in their registry.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Just off the top of my head, I would think the only way you could do anything to affect the breeder would be if either 1) They've signed a contract with a parent club, for example the GSDCA has a breeder's ethics code that they ask members to sign or 2) If the breeder negates a portion of their own contract. I can't come up with any other situations...Some states have puppy lemon laws, but from what I know of those, the dog has to be SEVERELY affected, or even dead before the law will step in, and even then all that usually happens is the owner gets a refund...That's nothing after the pain of dealing with health problems like that...It sucks, but it is what it is...Sometimes I wish we had breed wardens here like they do in Germany but I'm sure that comes with disadvantages too, like everything else...Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

-Jackie


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have a friend that just reported a canadian breeder to the CKC. they wrote back to her and said for a fee of 175.00 they would look into it, if that tells you anything. although we looked and apparently Canada doesn't have any puppy lemon laws. the sad thing is this woman got two pups from the same litter both have serious hip and health issues, and has talked to others with sibling that have the same problems. she is still breeding the parents which to me is unethical, and this is staed in the code of ethics, but i can guarentee even if one was foolish enough to pay the 175.00 nothing would be addressed properly. i could see a small fee for looking into it, but thats rediculous.

debbie


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Most clubs do. Even akc if dna is in doubt charges 100 I think.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, i could see a fee of some sort, but honestly i can see her paying 175.00 to the CKC, and nothing will be done anyway. i mean they already are facing two hip replacements, and dealing with other health issues......i feel really bad for them, they love these dogs., and want to do everything possible.


----------

